# Party drugs



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just a discussion on drugs and bodybuilding.

Do any of you guys partake in anything sometimes as a release? Interested in people's views and opinions


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I sniff glue. Does that count?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Poppers loosen me up


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Different strokes for different folks and all that lol


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Not like when I was younger. But a few times a year I have a blow out. Thing is it fcuks me up for most of the following week. I end up not training and eating naff all, so in the end, for me its not worth it.

@Quackerz Zoff or tippex thinner when i can afford it


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Same for me really. I do enjoy it sometimes but since stuff isn't easy to get hold of anymore. So I can't be bothered to mission for it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Done it all that's why I still look like s**t :thumb


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

jamo1892 said:


> Same for me really. I do enjoy it sometimes but since stuff isn't easy to get hold of anymore. So I can't be bothered to mission for it


 do you live in a desert because you can get whatever you want whenever you want pretty much on any street in england.


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> do you live in a dessert because you can get whatever you want whenever you want pretty much on any street in england.


 I wish! Stuff is increasingly harder obtain. Norwich is in an odd place as it's away from civilisation lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

I dabbled for a year back in my clubbing days (many moons ago now)


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

jamo1892 said:


> I wish! Stuff is increasingly harder obtain. Norwich is in an odd place as it's away from civilisation lol


 If you live in a place where you cant get drugs that dream land. If the drugs are not there you will not take them.

Live there for the rest of your life.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I have done in the past but I've pretty much stopped doing it now, I think regular recreational drugs use AND AAS puts the body under too much stress. Previously I've taken Ecstasy, MDMA, Coke, GHB, GBL, Ketamine, Acid, 2CB while blasting gear and thankfully I've not died.


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> do you live in a dessert because you can get whatever you want whenever you want pretty much on any street in england.


 I wish! Stuff is increasingly harder obtain. Norwich is in an odd place as it's away from civilisation lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I use mdma when I am going to a big event (festivals etc).

Coke is always at lots of networking events I go to, but refuse, as I just don't enjoy it.


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I have done in the past but I've pretty much stopped doing it now, I think regular recreational drugs use AND AAS puts the body under too much stress. Previously I've taken Ecstasy, MDMA, Coke, GHB, GBL, Ketamine, Acid, 2CB while blasting gear and thankfully I've not died.


 I only ever misbehave on the odd occasion but I cycle once a year. Never mix the two really.

A mate of mind was mixing last year and it messed him up a bit.

But he was doing lots of gear and sniffing every weekend. He has sorted himself out now though thank god!


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I use mdma when I am going to a big event (festivals etc).
> 
> Coke is always at lots of networking events I go to, but refuse, as I just don't enjoy it.


 Coke isn't for me as it doesn't last. When I do anything it's Md or drone.

Used to enjoy coke but it got expensive and poor quality so steer clear


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

jamo1892 said:


> I only ever misbehave on the odd occasion but I cycle once a year. Never mix the two really.
> 
> A mate of mind was mixing last year and it messed him up a bit.
> 
> But he was doing lots of gear and sniffing every weekend. He has sorted himself out now though thank god!


 I think Coke is the main one to avoid, terrible for your heart. And lots of people get in to the habit of doing it every weekend, big waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sometimes Hashish/Hash


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I use mdma when I am going to a big event (festivals etc).
> 
> Coke is always at lots of networking events I go to, but refuse, as I just don't enjoy it.


 strong admission


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Tried pretty much most things. Always come back to MDMA for a night out clubbing but that's all I really do now. Few times a year.

Dont even drink lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> strong admission


 Life


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Life


 how old are you again mate, 17/18?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> how old are you again mate, 17/18?


 15


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> 15


 cool


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hoddsy said:


> drTried pretty much most things. Always come back to MDMA for a night out clubbing but that's all I really do now. Few times a year.
> 
> Dont even drink lol.


 It's a decent feeling... Clean is the word I think


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used to. I've taken absolutely loads of drugs. Used to do days of drugs and no sleep, Thursday-Tuesday sometimes, Friday-Monday most time. Probably partied 99% of weekends from 2006 until end of summer 2010. Almost lost my job through taking drugs all weekend. Almost lost my fu**ing soul!

Don't use anything any more. 2012 was when I knocked everything on the head.


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

sen said:


> I used to. I've taken absolutely loads of drugs. Used to do days of drugs and no sleep, Thursday-Tuesday sometimes, Friday-Monday most time. Probably partied 99% of weekends from 2006 until end of summer 2010. Almost lost my job through taking drugs all weekend. Almost lost my fu**ing soul!
> 
> Don't use anything any more. 2012 was when I knocked everything on the head.


 Fair play to you man. I had a major issue with weed a number of years ago, couldn't ever go without it... Then I found the gym


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Used to take a smoke since I was about 14. Then moved onto eccies, coke, blues, acid, ketamine. Haven't really done much since I was about 20 though. I hated the oddness of coming into the normality of the works office on Monday after a mad triply weekend lol, it freaked me out. Only took Coke and Mandy last year once or twice. Tried 2cb last year thought just in the house with the Mrs, rolling about the bed on it was pleasant enough!


----------



## welthy (Feb 10, 2016)

I hit mandy and mkat pretty hard a few years ago, probably did it about 4-5 times a months every weekend for 2/3 days in a row.. got me down to my skinniest and i looked like s**t so moved away from it all and haven't looked back since. Think i'm growing out of that s**t.


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

welthy said:


> I hit mandy and mkat pretty hard a few years ago, probably did it about 4-5 times a months every weekend for 2/3 days in a row.. got me down to my skinniest and i looked like s**t so moved away from it all and haven't looked back since. Think i'm growing out of that s**t.


 Wish I was lol

It's only occasionally for me these days in my defence


----------



## welthy (Feb 10, 2016)

jamo1892 said:


> Wish I was lol
> 
> It's only occasionally for me these days in my defence


 You'll get over it soon.. Trust me lol had some a couple weekends ago and felt dirty as afterwards, not eating for hours and lack of sleep just doesn't deem worth it anymore


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ejaculation my release


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I've not slept a full weekend since being 13 I'm 28 now take from that what you will


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

welthy said:


> You'll get over it soon.. Trust me lol had some a couple weekends ago and felt dirty as afterwards, not eating for hours and lack of sleep just doesn't deem worth it anymore


 I used to get the same from coke but quite enjoy drone when I do it. I don't go mad though


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> I've not slept a full weekend since being 13 I'm 28 now take from that what you will


 Hardcore lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> I've not slept a full weekend since being 13 I'm 28 now take from that what you will


 You work night shifts?


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

jamo1892 said:


> I wish! Stuff is increasingly harder obtain. Norwich is in an odd place as it's away from civilisation lol


 Clearly don't know the right people lol.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> do you live in a desert because you can get whatever you want whenever you want pretty much on any street in england.


 Well yeah you can, but who would really do that?

Sh!t comment.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

jamo1892 said:


> I used to get the same from coke but quite enjoy drone when I do it. I don't go mad though


 drone? How old are you?

That was so 6 years ago lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have done mdma/ketamine/mcat/coke/pills/speed/lsd/mushrooms. Used to smash pills/speed day and night and drink every day. Stop it all a years ago and look/feel much better for it.........was fvcking fun though haha


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Gmags said:


> Clearly don't know the right people lol.





Gmags said:


> Well yeah you can, but who would really do that?
> 
> Sh!t comment.





Gmags said:


> drone? How old are you?
> 
> That was so 6 years ago lol.


 You the man Gmags


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gmags said:


> drone? How old are you?
> 
> That was so 6 years ago lol.


 Haha

There was a fair bit around the last couple years but now it's rarer than unicorn plop. I quite like the stuff... The drone isn't bad either lol


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gmags said:


> Clearly don't know the right people lol.


 They all checked in the towel.. Puss*@s lol


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

jamo1892 said:


> They all checked in the towel.. Puss*@s lol


 They didn't, you are just a clueless loser who comes on forums asking who takes party drugs, saying you like drone and saying you can't get hold of any.

You are the guy that everyone laughs and calls a loser because you go around asking for drugs and pretending to be off your nut when youve just sniffed crushed up paracetamol thinking its coke.


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha! You look good on that soap box.

There's always someone taking discussions a bit too seriously.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I smoked a LOT of weed up until early 2012, but I kicked it into touch when I stopped drinking. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> do you live in a desert because you can get whatever you want whenever you want pretty much on any street in england.


 Mmm

This may be true if you're young, live in an urban area and have a good social network. If you're in your 40's and live in a posh village in the countryside, you might as well be trying to source rocking-horse turds.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Sometimes Hashish/Hash


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Used to go on a 3/4 day bender every weekend as soon as I finished work on a Thursday (4 day week at my old job). Mainly eccies but also lots of coke, speed, MCAT, acid, and random research chems like 2CB, 2CP, 2Canything really can't remember all their names.

After years of caining it though my brain just said that's enough and now I can barley touch a stim without turning into a paranoid wreck that sits in the corner of the party creeping everyone out.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I take caffeine pills, does that count?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

12 gauge said:


>


 I was selling 1kg a week at 17 lol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Gmags said:


> Well yeah you can, but who would really do that?
> 
> Sh!t comment.


 who are you btw?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I take caffeine pills, does that count?


 Only if you crush them up and snort them.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I was selling 1kg a week at 17 lol


 You have that kind of hash in spain?

This is probably more like what is available in Espana, no?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> You have that kind of hash in spain?
> 
> This is probably more like what is available in Espana, no?


 That's polen cheap s**t

I buy 1 kg for 100£

Marrocans don't work in Spain And we got loads of them

The eggs you know how they get here?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This ones are good but smell like s**t literally LOL someone just s**t them

My mate eats 200 of them hahaha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If I tell you about the coke you won't believe me :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> This ones are good but smell like s**t literally LOL someone just s**t them
> 
> My mate eats 200 of them hahaha
> 
> View attachment 121094


 My dad used to call it chocolate


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Plenty when I was younger, occasionally now such as when I got to Ibiza in the summer or a big festival/ techno rave but on the whole it seems less and less worth it the older you get.

Must say it does blow my mind some people I know in real life and a couple on here cycling tren/ deca etc for much of the year and also seemingly routinely smashing Class A' How the f**k do you ever think your body can sustain that??


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

It's puff puff Thursday 

Best S


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> My dad used to call it chocolate


 Chocolate culero

It comes from somebody's arse lol


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Some time ago I was reading about effectiveness of party drugs when on cycle

Your body won't be able to feel the drug 100%

Effectiveness of it goes down to about 60%

Aint worth it

Best S


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Some time ago I was reading about effectiveness of party drugs when on cycle
> 
> Your body won't be able to feel the drug 100%
> 
> ...


 Stop buying s**t drugs .. 

But you get use to the drugs after years of abuse :thumb


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Gmags said:


> They didn't, you are just a clueless loser who comes on forums asking who takes party drugs, saying you like drone and saying you can't get hold of any.
> 
> You are the guy that everyone laughs and calls a loser because you go around asking for drugs and pretending to be off your nut when youve just sniffed crushed up paracetamol thinking its coke.


 your a plank m8,.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I avoid most drugs when on a cycle, then again, most of my mates use at weekends and on nights out, and i'm easily tempted! The only thing that keeps me away when im not with said mates is the cost of coke.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Boring c**t checking in. Don't do drugs, never have done. Used to get pissed every weekend but I've gradually almost given up alcohol and now only drink on the rare occasion (weddings and so on). Sometimes even then I don't feel like it and offer lifts, then I've got the "I'm driving" excuse so as not to be a social retard.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> who are you btw?


 That blazer looks horrific.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

barksie said:


> your a plank m8,.


 You're

An educated one at least...


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Gmags said:


> That blazer looks horrific.


 are you still here?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Smoke abit of weed other than that no and never will waste of money


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> are you still here?


 In all honesty, its terrible. I have always thought it when I was a silent poster.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Gmags said:


> In all honesty, its terrible. I have always thought it when I was a silent poster.


 you even call yourself a silent poster :lol: or you just lack the confidence / self-esteem to post in an on-line forum :lol:


----------



## Dayv (Nov 1, 2015)

take mdma every 2 months

hits me so much harder when cruising and in a caloric defecit than when I was blasting & bulking


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I tried quite a few drugs, mdma, weed, coke etc in the past and the only conclusion I can draw is that they are all temporary mood lifters and for the short buzz you get, it just isn't worth it. With regular use of narcotics, your brain releases less dopamine than normal which in the long run causes depression in varying levels of severity, depending on dosage. No offense to anyone but if you can't be happy sober, you are one sad c**t.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've took nothing to date, uk-m hook me up I feel like I've missed out  .


----------

